# RCI Last Call



## staceyeileen (Oct 6, 2012)

Wyndham is in the process of setting up my RCI account, but in the mean time a friend of mine gave me her weeks login info so I could take a look at the inventory.  I must say, I am blown away by what is available for last calls!  I had all intentions when I bought my even year contract to purchase an odd year contract, but now I am re-thinking....  I could totally see taking an extra 1-2 vacations just through the last calls because we can easily vacation with about a month's notice.  And we live in Florida so lots of Orlando and beach resorts nearby.  Does anyone just have a really small Wyndham contract and use last calls extensively?  How does it work out for you?  What are some of the nicer resorts you've been able to get?


----------



## ronparise (Oct 6, 2012)

I dont have a small Wyndham account and I dont use RCI last calls, or I havent yet, But if I had it to do all over again, knowing what I know now, Id probably have started just as you describe. A small Wyndham contract and then use last calls

there is almost always something available in Orlando in the Last Call inventory


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 6, 2012)

In addition to the Last Calls, RCI has been periodically running sales on their Extra Vacations.  We booked a week in Wisconsin (2 br) and a week in Las Vegas (1 br) for about $200 each.  Both were booked 5 to 6 months in advance. I don't know if they will continue to offer those sales but if they do I'll be watching for more good deals.


----------



## staceyeileen (Oct 6, 2012)

So it gets even cheaper than $300?  Crazy! 

Is there generally more inventory this time of year than others?  Personally, I think Oct is one of the best times of the year to go anywhere in Florida.


----------



## learnalot (Oct 6, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> So it gets even cheaper than $300?  Crazy!
> 
> Is there generally more inventory this time of year than others?  Personally, I think Oct is one of the best times of the year to go anywhere in Florida.



It works well for people who can travel against the school schedule.  There is usually plenty of inventory outside school vacation times - summer, Christmas/New Year, Pres week and spring break heavy weeks.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 6, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> So it gets even cheaper than $300?  Crazy!
> 
> Is there generally more inventory this time of year than others?  Personally, I think Oct is one of the best times of the year to go anywhere in Florida.



I was at Star Island last week with my Wyndham points. This is a very nice resort, with tennis courts, boat rentals, on site restaurant and bar. 

Here is whats available in Oct on the Last call list

1 Bedroom	 4 (2)	 Full	 Sun 14-Oct-2012	 Sun 21-Oct-2012	USD 269.00

1 Bedroom	 4 (2)	 Full	 Sun 21-Oct-2012	 Sun 28-Oct-2012	USD 269.00

1 Bedroom	 4 (2)	 Full	 Sun 28-Oct-2012	 Sun 04-Nov-2012	USD 269.00

Vacation Village at Parkway has more, incl some two bedrooms and they will accept my dogs


----------



## Tropical lady (Oct 6, 2012)

*yes to Extra vacations, Getaways. and (SFX)Sell-offs !!!*

Since we have both RCI and II we use the Extra Vacations and Getaways for up to 10 weeks a year, in between our trips to Mexico to our resort.
The sales offered are a great time to buy and sometimes because of these we add a third week to the 2 weeks we have already booked.
We feel that these are a fantastic side benefit to t/s ownership.


----------



## belfry (Oct 6, 2012)

I have 308,000 Wyndham resale points,  but I usually book my spring break vacations using RCI's Extra Vacations.  Your idea is pretty good.

Belfry


----------



## staceyeileen (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah, I did notice it is mostly 1 bedrooms but that is fine with us especially for the price.  It is just me, my husband, and our 2.5-year-old. We have a few more years until we have to worry about the school schedule.  

Can you use guest certificates with these?  My parents would probably be interested....


----------



## markb53 (Oct 7, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> Can you use guest certificates with these?  My parents would probably be interested....



Yes you can


----------



## drbeetee (Oct 8, 2012)

How do you find the last call specials on RCI portal through Wyndham?  That was a feature I was looking for, but can't seem to locate! Thx


----------



## learnalot (Oct 8, 2012)

drbeetee said:


> How do you find the last call specials on RCI portal through Wyndham?  That was a feature I was looking for, but can't seem to locate! Thx



You can't.  You have to register for a direct log-in to RCI.  You can see your RCI membership number through the Wyndham portal.  You will need to use it to register.  You can't do any exchange bookings with your Wyndham points through the direct RCI log-in, but that is where you can access Extra Vacations and Last Call.


----------



## drbeetee (Oct 8, 2012)

Thx, I just learned a lot! LOL


----------



## chriskre (Oct 8, 2012)

I used to use the last calls alot and still occasionally do for the no name places or the older places but you won't find Hiltons, Starwood or Disney in those last calls.  I haven't seen Bonnet Creek either but if you don't care about those others then you can probably do fine with the silver crowns in Orlando.  

As for the beach resorts in FL, if you are fine with the unrated places it's a great deal.  I do a few of these every year for a long weekend and it works out great.  Still love having my Wyn points though for hard to get places or Presidential suite units. 

I own a biennial Wyn contract and find that it suits me just fine.  I don't have to travel with the school calendar so that definitely helps.


----------



## staceyeileen (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks like an RCI sale starts tomorrow.  Too bad I don't have my account yet....


----------



## staceyeileen (Oct 15, 2012)

So, the last call and extra vacation availability on RCI continues to amaze me.  I've been looking at maybe trying to go to Great Smokies Lodge or Smoky Mountains in the beginning of June.  There are now some June extra vacation reservations available for both resorts and it seems like it is actually CHEAPER than paying with points.  I now see my Wyndham contract purchase primarily as a way to get a free RCI membership.  

RCI EV > Great Smokies Lodge 6/14 1BR $621
Wyn Points > 154k points @ $5/1k pts = $770

RCI EV > Smoky Mountains 6/16 2BR 6/16 $711
Wyn Points > 166k @ $5/1k pts = $830


----------



## kalua (Oct 16, 2012)

*rci last calls*

I have used rci last calls 52 times in 2 1/2 years with a small wyndham contract of 25,000 all stays were in wyndham's 2 bd. in va. nc. sc. fl. and tenn. so yes last call work well if you don't mind working with rci.I used last calls a total of 64 times ,12 were not wyndhams.and not in peak seasons.


----------



## DWillar (Oct 16, 2012)

It looks like they just updated the Wyndham-RCI portal to include Last Call and Extra Vacations. Click on Vacation Offers on the orange bar.


----------



## markb53 (Oct 17, 2012)

DWillar said:


> It looks like they just updated the Wyndham-RCI portal to include Last Call and Extra Vacations. Click on Vacation Offers on the orange bar.



That's is pretty cool. Maybe they are preparing for the changes that may be coming to the Wyndham website at the end of October.  Although you don't see all deals in the portal. I checked RCI.com and in addition to the last call and extra vacations you also see two specials. 

1) 20% off selected resorts 
2) $199.00 per week on selected resorts

In the portal you do see the 20% off specials, but not the $199 specials.


----------



## markb53 (Oct 17, 2012)

I guess I can take that all back. This morning the $199.00 specials are showing up. Looks like it has everything in the portal except the the splash ad for whatever special they are running. It also looks like the last call and the extra vacations are separate. 
For instance, I looked at Wyndham Steamboat Spring in the portal. 
In last call it shows:
Oct 26th at 269
oct 26th at 269
Nov 2nd at 269
Nov 4th at 294
In extra vacation it shows all of these at $199.00.

Just for fun I checked these out on RCI.com and found that that the first one is 199.00 but the other three are the last call price of 269 and 294. Maybe they are still working on it to get it to match.

Also, at this point, the RCI Account and the portal accounts are two separate accounts. I have a confirmed reservation at RCI.COM that that I reserved through extra vacations and it doesn't show up in the portal. 
Maybe they are moving everything into the portal and then if you want a seperate RCI.com account you will have to pay for it.


----------



## MustangGuy (Oct 20, 2012)

*last call*

When the kids move out, no more school schedule-We live for the get-away vacations. Daytona in April/May is awesome.


----------



## staceyeileen (Oct 25, 2012)

I finally got my RCI account!  Well, I still can't use the Wyndham portal, but I was able to register at rci.com.  Good enough for me.


Does anyone know why there would be differences in last call and EV pricing between members?  I have been logging in with a friend's weeks account to check out the availability for the past couple of weeks.  I had my eye on a week at Smoky Mountains that is listed as on sale at $530, regular $603.  When I log in with my new RCI account, I don't see the sale pricing.  It's listed as $603.  Is that normal?  Do Wyndham owners not have access to all the RCI sales?


----------

